# I need some replacement/ or full frame window advise



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Are your Narrow lines unfinished interiors or white? If white, while they are nice, they don't look that much more wood like than many of the other non-wood options out there. 

There is nothing about wood vs. vinyl that makes vinyl more airtight. What makes the vinyl windows more airtight is that more of their customers are concerned about those items whereas the wood consumer is more focused on the wood look (speaking in broad generalizations). 

If you are going to go with vinyl, there are a ton of options. The products you mentioned isn't bad, but it isn't in what I would consider to be the upper class of performance products either.


----------



## APfromNJ (Feb 1, 2016)

Windows on wash thank you for your reply. Do you have any suggestions on make an model for NJ area?

My narrowlines are pine, rightnow I wish they were white eventhough I like the look of wood, but it's a mess because of the lack of care, the finish is peeling and the re-finish was applied without taking the sash out. 

Any guidance on quality replacement or full-frame windows would be helpful.


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

If you are looking for wood windows, I would suggest considering Lincoln Windows. I have installed 4 of their sash replacement kits and am very happy with them. We put them in about 3 years ago and they are performing great and really help keep the north winds out of my son's room, unlike the old aluminum windows that were there. We are about to purchase another sash kit and will be buying new construction windows mulled together to fit a large opening either later this year or sometime next year (whenever the pocketbook will allow). They have different "collections" - aluminum clad, vinyl clad, primed wood inside and out, stain ready wood, etc. They do not do all vinyl windows.

http://www.lincolnwindows.com


----------



## APfromNJ (Feb 1, 2016)

Centex2011, thanks for sharing the Lincoln information. Just one question, would lincoln replacement kit fit into an existing narrowline window frame? 

I know Andersen has a similar product, I think they call it a Conversion kit to convert a narrowline to 400 series window. Is this product somewhat similar to that? Any specific advantages over andersen? I know I am asking a lot of questions, and that's because you have some experience that we all can benefit from. Thanks for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sash and conversion kits are fine as long as the openings are relatively square. 

Preserves the trim and gives you a wood opening. 

If you go the vinyl replacement route, look at Soft-Lite, Sunrise, or Okna.


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I am not familiar with the Andersen narroline windows, but just doing a quick Google on them and the conversion kit, it looks like the lincoln kits would possibly fit and it looks like the Andersen conversion kit is the same basic type of kit that lincoln has. With the Lincoln kit, you take out the existing window (in my case it was aluminum insert windows that were placed in the original wood window frames and caulked in), install the new hardware - the sash channels, etc., install the new sashes in the channels, and make sure everything works, seals and fits properly (there is a little more to it than that in some cases - I had to remove extra strips of wood installed for the aluminum inserts and scrap and prime the frame). All in all, for the first one, it took about 4 hrs - didn't know how the old window came out, figuring out how the new hardware worked, etc.. The other three took a total of 5 hrs.


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

I am not sure if there are any advantages with Lincoln over Andersen. I had read reviews that Andersen were not good windows anymore and the customer service was not the greatest. Of course there are those kinds of reviews for just about every company and product on the market today (including Lincoln, although they were old reviews). I wanted solid wood windows and I liked the look of the Lincoln windows and having a sash replacement kit instead of just a new construction or an insert helped with the decision making.

If you go with the sash/conversion kits, whichever company, take your measurements at least twice (and you write down the right numbers) and that the frame is square within I think an 1/8th of in inch. My first kit I bought was about 1/16th to wide because I wrote the wrong measurement down. I also had to do a little extra work to get it in because between the time I measured and ordered and I got the kit in, the ground dried up enough to cause some shifting and the frame was out of square enough that it did not want to fit properly.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

We replace Lincoln windows weekly around here. It is not considered by most to be a high end line. 

As WoW alluded to above, a premium vinyl unit will give you the best bang for the buck in terms of performance. If your existing frames show little rot and no signs of water leakage, and you are not concerned about a slight decrease in viewable glass area, a replacement installation is a good option and saves a bit of money. If there are major issues going currently, then its best to start from scratch with full tear-outs.
Going back to the option of wood, your assessment hits the nail on the head. The look and feel of real wood can't be matched by vinyl. It all comes down to whether or not you feel the look of a good vinyl unit is acceptable, and where you place more weight in terms of your goals for the project.


----------



## APfromNJ (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you all for the guidance.

HOmeSealed: Just seeking your opinion, kind of like what I asked others. When you say premium vinyl windows, can you suggest a few names? My goal is to go and take a look at these and the ones others have suggested so that I can see it up close at a distributor before I make my final decision. Thank you and look forward to your response.


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Homesealed, I'm curious why you are replacing Lincoln windows so frequently. I will admit they are not top of the line windows. I would consider them probably middle of the midrange windows. Definitely not "falling apart a year after purchase" type (in my opinion). They do seem to be put together well and functioning as I expect them to. The only problem I have had was one sash kit was not wide enough but that was my fault. Are they fogging up in a relative short amount of time, not sealing well? Just curious to know what possible problems I might see in a few years. They seem to be working really well here Central Texas, with no problems (as of yet anyway).


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Centex2011 said:


> Homesealed, I'm curious why you are replacing Lincoln windows so frequently. I will admit they are not top of the line windows. I would consider them probably middle of the midrange windows. Definitely not "falling apart a year after purchase" type (in my opinion). They do seem to be put together well and functioning as I expect them to. The only problem I have had was one sash kit was not wide enough but that was my fault. Are they fogging up in a relative short amount of time, not sealing well? Just curious to know what possible problems I might see in a few years. They seem to be working really well here Central Texas, with no problems (as of yet anyway).


Not replacing them a year after purchase, however in my experience their life expectancy seems to be around other "cost effective" wood window options, which is to say 10-15 years. I don't find anything as far as design or build quality that would differentiate that product from others in that range either.
What I will say, is that in this climate we see a high rate of damage due to condensation, which may not be the same (I'd expect not) in central TX.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

APfromNJ said:


> Thank you all for the guidance.
> 
> HOmeSealed: Just seeking your opinion, kind of like what I asked others. When you say premium vinyl windows, can you suggest a few names? My goal is to go and take a look at these and the ones others have suggested so that I can see it up close at a distributor before I make my final decision. Thank you and look forward to your response.


I'd concur with those mentioned by Windows on Washington. The top products tend to perform extremely well in u factor, air leakage ratings, etc, so that is a good, objective way to compare.


----------



## APfromNJ (Feb 1, 2016)

Everyone, thank you for your help. I'll be sure to post my final selection, as well as any good pictures I take along the way, may be it will help someone like me who is in process of selecting a window for their project.


----------



## APfromNJ (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a follow-up question: I have now started to look at different windows, and I noticed a couple of options from a few, not sure if I know what the advantages and disadvantages are:

1) 7/8" IGU with standard glass (optional LowE, and optional Argon)
2) 7/8" IGU with double strength glass (includes LowE and Argon)
3) 1" IGU with double strength glass (includes LowE and Argon)

Location: Central NJ, almost 50% windows facing South-East, almost 50% facing North-West.

Assuming I pick these window maker, I could go for #1 for the garage windows (opinions invited), However I am confused between 2 and 3, is 1" IGU have benefits over 7/8" IGU, are those benefits significant? To be honest I have yet to inquire about the cost difference between all three. Any advise and opinions are welcome so that I can make an informed decision once I have picked a window. Thank you.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

No real benefits between a 7/8" or 1" IGU in this case. As long as they are both Double Strength glass, you are good.


----------



## APfromNJ (Feb 1, 2016)

WonW, thank you for quick and clear guidance. One more question: one of the window guys I spoke to, seemed to indicate that Anderson SilverLine had a lot of issues in the past but they now have significantly improved their product and I should at least consider them. Is there any weight to that, I ask because from all that I have read SilverLine's biggest selling point is price, not quality. I admit it, I have not tried to look at any silverline windows during my search. Any comments?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I am not a fan of the Silverline windows, but I will confess to not having looked at them in the last several years. Even if they are better, they would have a long way to go to get into the premium class of products.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

Good advice from WOW. Regarding the glass thickness, among other features, I'd probably defer to the U factor for thermal comparison purposes as opposed to getting too hung up on one specific item.


----------



## DonaldLMcVay (Apr 21, 2016)

*Replacement/ or full frame window advise*

Hello friend, 
There are many firms in the market providing wide range of designs and styles for your home designing.


----------

